# Trek Madone SL7 2021 compatibility with Tacx Neo 2T



## Kirsten (14 Mar 2021)

Hi Folks,
New to the site!
Can anyone tell me if you are successfully using the 2021 SL7 on the 2T? 
I can't find any clear guidance on this and both Trek and Tacx won't advise categorically either and real experience counts more.
(An aside,I am aware of noted issues between SL7 and Kickr).
I don't want to buy the bike and it doesn't fit.
Thanks in advance 
Kirsten


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Mar 2021)

Kirsten said:


> Hi Folks,
> New to the site!
> Can anyone tell me if you are successfully using the 2021 SL7 on the 2T?
> I can't find any clear guidance on this and both Trek and Tacx won't advise categorically either and real experience counts more.
> ...



Manufacturers wont endorse using their bikes on a turbo. Trek must make faulty bikes if they don't fit on universal high end turbos.

Best option take your bike to a retailer and ask to fit it. If your country has vaccinated most of its population , shops will open soon


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

Kirsten said:


> Hi Folks,
> New to the site!
> Can anyone tell me if you are successfully using the 2021 SL7 on the 2T?
> I can't find any clear guidance on this and both Trek and Tacx won't advise categorically either and real experience counts more.
> ...



Welcome to the site Kirsten. 

We have a Neo 2 - great bit of kit. It comes with a good range of adaptors and spacers. Both of our bikes fit very well 2018 Trek Emonda (rim brakes) and 2020 Liv Langma (disc brakes). We didn't have to buy any extras to get them to fit.

The Emonda fits the most easily of the two. More care is needed with the Liv as it has a 140mm rotor at the rear making clearance between a bit tight while mounting the bike to the Neo, but once aware it's not so bad. It should be a bit easier with 160mm rotor which I think you probably have.


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Mar 2021)

I dont know the bike, but if it comes with disc brakes, slacken or undo the rear caliper to ensure good clearance. My bike has after market calipers which are bigger on my tacx neo 2 , I place a piece of paper down the side of the caliper to stop rubbing.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2021)

I initially had a problem with a disc braked bike on the Neo, it still fit and worked correctly but the calliper would rub slightly. I contacted Tacx/Garmin and they sent out a small spacer which cured the problem totally, this also works on my newer Canyon Ultimate. You could always try asking on the Neo Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/TacxNeoOwners/.

I found this post where someone fitted a slightly older Madone SL7 - 
View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/TacxNeoOwners/permalink/2675394052687916
The photo looks very encouraging


----------



## Kirsten (16 Mar 2021)

Appreciate the detailed reply Milkfloat and i will note your point about additional spacer. From what i understand the problem with the new Madone is outside to outside distance of the rear. Its too wide for the standard adapter kit provided by Tacx. Part of this learning is a suggestion to use an alternate adapter (longer) from Tacx (part # T2835). Not confirmed however if this works.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Mar 2021)

If its the external width, then cant you use the QR/thru axle that is on the rear wheel?


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Mar 2021)

Kirsten said:


> Appreciate the detailed reply Milkfloat and i will note your point about additional spacer. From what i understand the problem with the new Madone is outside to outside distance of the rear. Its too wide for the standard adapter kit provided by Tacx. Part of this learning is a suggestion to use an alternate adapter (longer) from Tacx (part # T2835). Not confirmed however if this works.


Sorry I missed your reply. I have the T2835 on my Neo 1. If you need me to measure anything, just shout.


----------



## Kirsten (24 Mar 2021)

Hi gents, 
Again, appreciate your input here.
All advice to me from Tacx and Trek is that it wont fit so this has been my basis. Your experiences seem to indicate otherwise. I got the bike a couple of days ago (2021 SL7). The thru axle adapters provided by Tacx for 12x148mm do not fit (inside to inside frame is exceeded). The 12 x 142mm adapters dont fit either (too short). What i did however was use the 142mm NDS adapter and then included a spacer and from what i can see it fits. I am staring long and hard at this but think it is secure and robust. To summarise: 1. Generic 12mm thru axle adapter on DS (T2880.06) , 2. 12x142mm adapter on NDS (T2880.08), 3. 2.7mm spacer on NDS (T2844.15). Based no this Milkfloat i would imagine you would suggest with thru axle as well.Could the spacer i used be new to the Neo 2T adapter pack? Pls poke holes in my thinking if you think i missed something. Thanks again!


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Mar 2021)

I know that the 2.7mm spacer did not come with my Neo 1 or with the T2835 adapters, Tacx had to send it to me separately, but it did move my calliper out of the way. I would say, if what you have fitted works then don't worry too much. The things to look out for;
1.) Is the bike secure on the trainer? So in other words if you wobble the bike does the Neo wobble too, or just the bike.
2.) Does the brake calliper touch the Neo at all, even when you flex the bike on the trainer?
3.) Is the thru axle or QR fully fitted, so long enough that you have more than a couple of threads engaged?

If you are ok with that, then get riding and enjoying the bike.


----------



## wentcycling (30 Dec 2021)

Kirsten said:


> Hi gents,
> Again, appreciate your input here.
> All advice to me from Tacx and Trek is that it wont fit so this has been my basis. Your experiences seem to indicate otherwise. I got the bike a couple of days ago (2021 SL7). The thru axle adapters provided by Tacx for 12x148mm do not fit (inside to inside frame is exceeded). The 12 x 142mm adapters dont fit either (too short). What i did however was use the 142mm NDS adapter and then included a spacer and from what i can see it fits. I am staring long and hard at this but think it is secure and robust. To summarise: 1. Generic 12mm thru axle adapter on DS (T2880.06) , 2. 12x142mm adapter on NDS (T2880.08), 3. 2.7mm spacer on NDS (T2844.15). Based no this Milkfloat i would imagine you would suggest with thru axle as well.Could the spacer i used be new to the Neo 2T adapter pack? Pls poke holes in my thinking if you think i missed something. Thanks again!


Hi Kirsten.
I'm trying to mount my 2021 Trek Madone SL7 SRAM etap to a Tacx Neo 2T. My bike thru axle is 12x165mm. I just wanted to ask if thats the same as your setup? I'm struggling to get any help from Tacx on how how to actually mount my bike. They are saying its not compatible but I'm hoping your experience might help.
Thanks very much.


----------

